# We laid Paige to rest today



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Paige would have been 14 next month. Paige had a large tumor in her stomach...she could no longer fight and I could no longer allow her to suffer. She was laid to rest next to my Rosie. :sad:


----------



## Failingfarmer (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry. (((Hugs))).


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

So sorry to hear that but at least you know she isn't suffering anymore.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

So sorry . condolences


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

sorry


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

its been a hard month loosing both my older does....but I know this too will pass..I just hope its passes quickly


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

so sorry


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

So hard! (((((hugs)))))


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is very tough.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh no! I am so sorry Cathy! :hug: Sometimes farming is so sad


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you all..its been a hard month loosing both Her and Rosie...Paige was the doe I brought home to retire when she was 9. I was delivering a doe to a lady who purchased her...Paige belonged to her daughter who died in a house fire. She asked if I would take Paige home to retire that coming home and finding her dead one day was not something she thought she could handle...so I took her. She lived a great life until recently...where we struggled to keep weight on her...changed feeds, used herbs and Eo's and everything we could think of...it was when she got thin that we found the tumor..She fought hard but I cant help but wonder if we new about the tumor early on if I would have been able to do things different.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so sorry. I know how hard it can be. You gave her a good home for her final years.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh no! i am so sorry...it's bad enough losing one animal, but another is a whole other level of tragic. :blue: Please don't focus on what else you could have done. :hug: It sounds like you gave her amazing care!

Paige sure was one good-looking girl! I love her name. Paige has always been one of my favorites! 
She reminds me a lot of my herd queen, Menolly. They could have been sisters.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. It's never easy and losing another on top of one beloved friend makes it even worse. You gave her a wonderful retirement and did your best for her. I doubt there was anything else you could have done for her other than surgery or chema that would nto have been in best interests.

Cyber hugs to you.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your losses Cathy...praying comfort...


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, forever in your heart.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of both your goats. It never gets any easier, does it? 
I have a Nub x Boer cross with a large tumor and I know I will soon be going through
the same heartache you are experiencing. Sometimes, having animals really hurts!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Heart ((((HUGS))))! I'm so sorry for your loss. :rose:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

So sorry for your losses. Hopefully the kids this year will keep your heart and mind distracted. God bless you.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.


----------

